# Packing it in.



## Blackie54 (Sep 11, 2014)

I have seen shows were people haul pot in over the border on their backs, is that all buds or a mix?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 11, 2014)

Well, it has been decades since I bought a brick of Mexican pot--last century.  That was bricked, compressed, and included bud, stems, and seeds, just like bud I bought in the 70s.  Not sure that it has changed.


----------



## Blackie54 (Sep 11, 2014)

Are the popcorn buds smokeable, an do they contain as much THC as the big buds ?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 11, 2014)

Popcorn buds work, they fit in a pipe just right.  Don't know what that has to do with original question, but i will smoke a joint now and it will make sense.


----------



## Blackie54 (Sep 11, 2014)

Thought popcorn an THE leaves on the popcorn might be considered trash.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 11, 2014)

I have made oil out of the sugar leaves and popcorn. They are not trash.


----------



## Blackie54 (Sep 11, 2014)

What about the rest of the plant leaves, are they smokeable.


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 11, 2014)

Leaves and the tiniest buds are best for making bubble hash or BHO or glycerin or tincture or some other extraction.

And, the buds are for smoking.

Not everyone's way but pretty common M.O.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 11, 2014)

I toss the fan leaves. Someday they will come out and tell us they have high concentrations of something, but til they do, I throw them away.


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 11, 2014)

I toss the fan leaves too..... right in the bubble machine. LOL

It doesn't cost any more to wash the fans also. Microscopic inspection will show trics on the fan leaves also. Not many but some.

I'm not cheap but my parents taught me never to waste anything. I don't think they were figuring I would apply it to pot for the next 40 years but..... they had good intentions. LMAO

Besides..... I love hash. LOL


----------



## Locked (Sep 11, 2014)

I bin the fan leaves... Sugar leaves and popcorn buds go towards making hash or butter.


----------

